# 2011 Harbor Beach CanIIcan Results



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Once again I would like to thank all the participants and sponsors that help support our event. Mother nature once again showed us her nasty side. Even with tough fishing conditions we still had 39 boats entered.
____________________________________________________________
Congratulations to our 2011 winners!

1. Fisher of Men II 75.72lbs
2. Last Chance 72.56lbs
3. 3 of a Kind 65.54lbs
4. Finlander 63.38lbs
5. Fray'd Knot 59.39lbs
6. The Harvester 58.48lbs
7. Z-1 56.21lbs
8. In the Net 53.90lbs
9. Getaway 53.08lbs
10. Early Bird 52.12lbs

Big Salmon (3 of a Kind) 19.10lbs
Big Lake Trout (Fisherof MenII) 15.77lbs
Big Brown Trout (All in Agin) 9.39lbs
Big Steelhead (Hooked) 9.32lbs

Biggest fish to be mounted : 
(3 of a kind) 19.10lb King Salmon 

Early Entry Winner:
Varmit 
___________________________________________________________
Many adult kings were weighed in along with lakers, steelhead, coho's & (1) brown. Pictures will be up soon on our website for you to view. I will make an announcement when the highlight video will be availabe to view on the website also. 

Once again...thank you everyone that took part in this and we look forward to doing it again in 2012!


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

A Big Thanks to Benny and everyone that made this possible.
Job Well Done everyone.
2012 has got to have BETTER weather for a change.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Great tournament Ben! Your countless volunteer hours sure showed. 

We had a blast and already looking forward to next year.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Great Job Ben !!! as always TOP NOTCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Last Chance~ (Apr 7, 2011)

Awsome tournament and thanks again lookin forward to next year already, and maybe a little better weather!


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

WOW!!! Some nice fish and nice catches!!! It had to be nasty out there!!!:yikes:

Scott


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

fishinmachine2 said:


> WOW!!! Some nice fish and nice catches!!! It had to be nasty out there!!!:yikes:
> 
> Scott


Nasty is not what some captains said....it was mostly Bleep. Bleep and more Bleep Bleep & some Bleep. Then at the tail end it was BLEEP BLEEP MUDDA BLEEP BLEEP. I need to square up with mother nature some how....I just cant seem to shake her off my back, I even moved the C2C to the second weekend of May. 

:lol:


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

fish patroll said:


> Great Job Ben !!! as always TOP NOTCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Larry...

You are probally the only taxidermist on this side of the state to mount a Southern Lake Huron 19lb KING in the last 5 years. 

I dont remember any tournament over 5 years that would have anything close to that. Maybe, Paul Zimmers 22lb brown...but still not a KING. AWESOME AWESOME!!!!

Hey did you get that gobbler?

Ben


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

BallsRdragn said:


> Hey Larry...
> 
> You are probally the only taxidermist on this side of the state to mount a Southern Lake Huron 19lb KING in the last 5 years.
> 
> ...


When and where was that brown caught? I'd be interested to see a pic of that one..


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Ben's talking about the brown that Paul weighed in the Salmon Stakes a couple years ago.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

We made the call Friday at 4:00 that there was no way we were going to be able to fish it Saturday. My little 19 footer and 2 rookies was more like a death trap. I did manage to have 3 days in a row off work for the first time in 3 years. I will try again next year. We did pretty good on Friday so I knew there were going to be some big boxes. Imagine if the weather had been nice. Many more boats and many more fish.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

det07 said:


> When and where was that brown caught? I'd be interested to see a pic of that one..


Fews years back in the Salmon Stakes Tournament. He caught it off Cherry Creek. Blew out my brothers 14lb brown...

Google search in the Port Huron Tribune..there was a picture in the paper.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

deadduck365 said:


> We made the call Friday at 4:00 that there was no way we were going to be able to fish it Saturday. My little 19 footer and 2 rookies was more like a death trap. I did manage to have 3 days in a row off work for the first time in 3 years. I will try again next year. We did pretty good on Friday so I knew there were going to be some big boxes. Imagine if the weather had been nice. Many more boats and many more fish.


Totally understand DD... you an many others. I think I seen 10 boats going south Friday on M-25. Hope we get better weather next year. Pattern has to turn for better conditions soon or later....:lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

BallsRdragn said:


> Nasty is not what some captains said....it was mostly Bleep. Bleep and more Bleep Bleep & some Bleep. Then at the tail end it was BLEEP BLEEP MUDDA BLEEP BLEEP. I need to square up with mother nature some how....I just cant seem to shake her off my back, I even moved the C2C to the second weekend of May.
> 
> :lol:


See, here in lies the problem...........Ole "*mother*" nature by all accounts is female. No amount of reasoning or common sense will save you. Don't take it personal. Its just the way it is.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

BallsRdragn said:


> Fews years back in the Salmon Stakes Tournament. He caught it off Cherry Creek. Blew out my brothers 14lb brown...
> 
> Google search in the Port Huron Tribune..there was a picture in the paper.


 
I think those strain of browns are all out of the lake.. I don't think there has been a master angler brown since 2007 in southern lake huron.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

det07 said:


> I think those strain of browns are all out of the lake.. I don't think there has been a master angler brown since 2007 in southern lake huron.


I am not 100% sure what it takes for a master angler brown but I know this guy hammers big lake run browns every year. Scroll down to the 20lber he released in this link.
http://www.michiganstreamside.com/report_huron.htm


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

BallsRdragn said:


> Hey Larry...
> 
> You are probally the only taxidermist on this side of the state to mount a Southern Lake Huron 19lb KING in the last 5 years.
> 
> ...


ya that's one heck of a fish........never made it out hunting, too nasty out.


----------



## DOUBLE DOWN (Aug 13, 2004)

http://www.bluewatersportfishing.net/Salmon_Stakes/ss.html

Paul Zimmer's Brown is located here as the very last photo along with alot of other great pics of former champions and nice catches.

Paul was formerly known as Donna Mae before he became the infamous Z1.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

DOUBLE DOWN said:


> http://www.bluewatersportfishing.net/Salmon_Stakes/ss.html
> 
> Paul Zimmer's Brown is located here as the very last photo along with alot of other great pics of former champions and nice catches.
> 
> Paul was formerly known as Donna Mae before he became the infamous Z1.


yeh..there it is. The last picture on the slide show.

Ben


----------

